# GTO Stero System/Speakers



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are like me and dig the factory head units interface with the dash computer, here is some info that I found out about changing speakers.

In the dash : (2) tweeters (tech didnt know what size) probably 1"
In the front doors : (2) 6 1/2"
In the rear side panels : (2) 6 1/2" 
In the rear deck: (2) 6 3/4" woofers

All of these speakers can be swapped out with better models according to www.crutchfield.com . They also have the factory speaker wire adapters that they throw in for free. Crutchfield is an excellent, painless company to deal with. I did up my Syclone and bought my home theatre from them and their service/support is second to none. I just talked to a support tech at 9:00pm on a Sat night and he pulled up drawings of my goat in seconds... Find that elsewhere.

I am also trying to find info on the external amp and its interchangability. 

Anyone that can expand on this or has modded their factory unit, I'd be grateful for the info.


----------



## patrun64 (Apr 23, 2005)

*10 spkrs?*

That adds up to 8 speakers, don't we have 10? Not sure where they would be.

I am a little disappointed with the stereo. Needs a little more high-end. (15 years touring in a rock band may be catching up with me.) Was considering just adding a couple surface mount tweeters to spice up 5khtz and above. The other cure I considered was adding my Infinity powered sub, but the trunk is sooo small. Adding a sub can help as it allows you to drastically remove bass from the stock system allowing it to better reproduce high-end.

The GTO is light years better than the Monsoon P.O.S. that is in my WS6. $200 at walmart would buy a better stereo than that thing. The GTP's delco unit was equally bad before I through it in the trash.

I find myself driving with the windows down, and stereo down just to hear the exhaust anyway. What a terrific job GM did with the GTO exhaust! Sorry you A4 guys don't get that quite all the "burble" sound.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I thinks someone stated the rear 6.5" speakers were coaxial. Maybe that counts as the extra 2 speakers.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Correct - the rear side panel speakers are coaxial and are counted as 2 apiece.

There are several posts in here somewhere about cranking up the gain on the little sub amp behind the carpet on the left side of the trunk. I did it and it helps a lot - it does allow the front speakers to focus more on the mids and highs, (you don't have to crank up the bass control on the head unit).


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I am am frankly dissapointed with the stereo system. It just does not seem loud enough and the distortion at high volume is poor. I may not have figured out how to equalize it properly though and this is my only whine about this car. I can't wait to put my subs in. That will help a lot.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Malfeitor said:


> If you are like me and dig the factory head units interface with the dash computer, here is some info that I found out about changing speakers.
> 
> In the dash : (2) tweeters (tech didnt know what size) probably 1"
> In the front doors : (2) 6 1/2"
> ...


You could talk with (and buy from) a professional installer. There is no substitute for hands-on experience. And you won't pay any more than you will from Crutchfield.

I've installed JLAudio 6.5" seps, a JL 500/5 amp and my crusty old 10" JL-equipped Bazooka tube in my '05, off the factory head unit. The seps fit in factory locations with a bit of modification to the factory midrange assemblies. The amp slid into the gap on the left side of the trunk. I have a bass controller in the blank next to the TC button. MyFi mounted thru the small holes on the right side of the instrument cluster so I can see the display thru the steering wheel. Dynamatted the doors inside and out, and I ran new Monster Cable wiring into the doors. The crossovers are behind the kick panels. The Bazooka is temporary but has served me well as interim bass in several vehicles! Pics to follow.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Well, I am am frankly dissapointed with the stereo system. It just does not seem loud enough and the distortion at high volume is poor. I may not have figured out how to equalize it properly though and this is my only whine about this car. I can't wait to put my subs in. That will help a lot.


Equalization will not change the fact that the system is too far underpowered to accomplish what most would like at the minimum. Subs and an amp will certainly help but don't forget about the rest of the system. Your mids and highs will still sound as crappy as ever unless you imporve them as well. More power is ALWAYS better.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

diverdan said:


> I thinks someone stated the rear 6.5" speakers were coaxial. Maybe that counts as the extra 2 speakers.


You are correct, the factory considers the rears being coaxials as 2 speakers on each side. Of course the rest of the mobile audio industry doesn't see it that way!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

patrun64 said:


> That adds up to 8 speakers, don't we have 10? Not sure where they would be.
> 
> I am a little disappointed with the stereo. Needs a little more high-end. (15 years touring in a rock band may be catching up with me.) Was considering just adding a couple surface mount tweeters to spice up 5khtz and above. The other cure I considered was adding my Infinity powered sub, but the trunk is sooo small. Adding a sub can help as it allows you to drastically remove bass from the stock system allowing it to better reproduce high-end.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that some of the posts rave about previous GM sound systems, but others hated them. And no one really likes the GTO setup, me included.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you guys turned off that Distortion limiter? I was nervous the first time I tried cranking my stereo and found that the one in my wifes minivan was louder! Its an odd place for the control but after I found it in the "DIC" menu, turned it off, set the "boost" setting up and put the EQ on "POP" that Blaupunkdt is crazy loud now. Make sure you are not trying to listen to GTO-Incompatible music like country or rap as these will certainly produce undesireable effects. Rock or Alt rock I have found plays best and I dont see myself dropping coin to replace this setup. ;-)


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats a DIC? LOL For real though - how do u make it louder?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Whats a DIC? LOL For real though - how do u make it louder?


The "DIC" is that Info display in the bottom center of your instrument cluster ( the one that contains the digital speedo). When you first turn on the key you can get in there and mess around with a bunch of stuff. One of them is Dynamic Distortion Limiting (I think thats what its called) anyway turn it off, its on by default. It made such a HUGE difference I couldnt believe it. I listen to Rock and Alt Rock and with that off, the EQ set to POP and the boost (press your vol knob) set to 1 or 2 that system at 48 or 50 is just about as loud as I can stand. If thats not loud enough for you, you could seriously have some hearing loss.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Excellant - You may have just saved me hundreds of dollars. Thank you.

UPDATE: I turned the distortion control off and the speed thing to 4, and it is much louder. It does distort at high volume but once I put my subs in, I can throw the bass to them and it should sound pretty tight. Thanks a lot.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Excellant - You may have just saved me hundreds of dollars. Thank you.
> 
> UPDATE: I turned the distortion control off and the speed thing to 4, and it is much louder. It does distort at high volume but once I put my subs in, I can throw the bass to them and it should sound pretty tight. Thanks a lot.


Don't forget you can turn up your amp manually...... :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Don't forget you can turn up your amp manually...... :cheers


How/where?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I just want it to stop shutting off to "cool down" when I'm really cranking the tunes!!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> How/where?


It would be easier if you called me......817.589.3316 ask for Steve. (I go to lunch in 15 minutes....) :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I just want it to stop shutting off to "cool down" when I'm really cranking the tunes!!!!!!


 :rofl: ....I've never had that problem.....guess I'm not listening loud enough... :willy:


----------

